# Worm ID needed



## Zimer (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi,
I just noticed a weird worm in my miniature orchid vivarium. 
I need to be worried with my future housing plans for this Viv? 

Thanks

p.s 
I have video too but I'm not sure how to upload it


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

Nematodes. Will pretty much decimate microfauna populations and when well established are a little unsightly. Pretty difficult to get rid of 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zimer (Sep 20, 2008)

topher said:


> Nematodes. Will pretty much decimate microfauna populations and when well established are a little unsightly. Pretty difficult to get rid of
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


thanks for the reply.
there are any measures that I can do to get rid of them or at least try?
I invested a lot in this viv


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

They are extremely difficult to get rid of. Usually a full tear down. You can try CO2 bombing but not much more than that. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zimer (Sep 20, 2008)

topher said:


> They are extremely difficult to get rid of. Usually a full tear down. You can try CO2 bombing but not much more than that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I just read that there are thousands spieces of Nematodes and some of them are not harmful. Can you identify the specific kind? 

Thanks again!


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Greetings,

These are not nematodes (nor nemerteans, another common diagnosis). This is a terrestrial flatworm (perhaps a Rhynchodemus sp). Topher is right that they are predatory on arthropods. They come out especially at night and will devour fruit flies and whatever else they can manage to snag. When young and small they likely consume springtails and other microfauna.

There is anecdotal evidence that isopods are resistant to predation and will help control the flatworm population.

Repeated CO2 bombs might clear your viv - but you'd need to remove your frogs and any others critters you don't want to suffocate. CO2 bombs can sometimes damage plants (but usually not). You will definitely need more than one bomb to get rid of them...


----------



## Heatherrae1111 (Mar 24, 2021)

Zimer said:


> I just read that there are thousands spieces of Nematodes and some of them are not harmful. Can you identify the specific kind?
> 
> Thanks again!


Thats why I keep both Isopofs and Springtails in my viv.


----------

